# It's the New Year - Let's Go on a Diet!



## SuperMishe (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but I am NOT looking forward to going to work on Tuesday and listening to everyone talk about their dieting resolutions. Every conversation will be about points, carbs, fat grams, tips and tricks. Sigh. Usually I either ignore it or tell someone I don't want to hear it, but the first two weeks of January it's like me against the world!

How will you deal?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 1, 2012)

SuperMishe said:


> I don't know about you guys but I am NOT looking forward to going to work on Tuesday and listening to everyone talk about their dieting resolutions. Every conversation will be about points, carbs, fat grams, tips and tricks. Sigh. Usually I either ignore it or tell someone I don't want to hear it, but the first two weeks of January it's like me against the world!
> 
> How will you deal?



You nod and smile for 2 weeks and then things go back to normal.


----------



## Linda (Jan 1, 2012)

I think that is a resolution for most people. Some people do not make resolutions because they don't believe that we stay committed to them to reach the end goal. But I think in general when a new year is upon us we all reflect on the past year and see what was great and what could have been better and we then look forward with a great hope and new found energy.
For me, I just recognize that for them dieting might be what these people need in their life to feel better. It is their goal and so I support them in that. Resolutions/hopes/dreams are different for all of us. It is a personal thing. My goals, hopes and dreams are different from those around me but for all of us; if we can find support from one another it becomes much easier to walk that corageous walk toward our goals.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 1, 2012)

When the talk turns to resolutions, including diets, I just wish them luck and then tune it out.


----------



## bigmac (Jan 1, 2012)

SuperMishe said:


> ... but the first two weeks of January it's like me against the world!
> 
> How will you deal?



If this were a problem in my office I'd find a couple of articles about how diets don't work and, indeed, make people even fatter. I'd make copies and leave them around the office (break room, water cooler, bulletin board ...).


----------



## op user (Jan 1, 2012)

Remind them that the words end next December so they rather stay fat and happy. 

op user


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if this New-Year-Resolution business is as important in other countries as it is in the U.S.? What I'm thinking is: for at least two hundred years New England was the brain of America (much as Oklahoma is the vermiform appendix; what part do YOU live in?), and New England was settled largely by self-flagellating Puritans who continually struggled to improve their presumably inadequate selves. Maybe we caught it from them?


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not looking forward to it, either. I will bring my iPod touch as usual and block out the conversation.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 2, 2012)

I hear it all the time. Just smile and nod is the usual way, wish them luck if they talk to you about it, and laugh to yourself at the fact that they'll be wasting so much money trying to fulfill this resolution of theirs that's just going to fail in the end.


----------



## Tau (Jan 2, 2012)

Definitely not a big thing in SA - nobody has said anything like this to me. My parents have never even heard of new years resolutions  December is a time of drunken debauchery, extreme self indulgence and intense heat and the heat tends to get more intense come Jan and Feb so most people aren't about diets at all - its all still about having as a big a party for as long as possible.


----------



## Mack27 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tau said:


> Definitely not a big thing in SA - nobody has said anything like this to me. My parents have never even heard of new years resolutions  December is a time of drunken debauchery, extreme self indulgence and intense heat and the heat tends to get more intense come Jan and Feb so most people aren't about diets at all - its all still about having as a big a party for as long as possible.



Is it a good place to visit?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 2, 2012)

Mack27 said:


> Is it a good place to visit?



To answer your question: (1) they like to party, and (2) Tau's there :smitten:


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 2, 2012)

My boss and her sister are constantly talking about weight gain/loss and how they should/shouldn't be eating. Then they look over at our slim and slender co-worker who is always snacking, asking her how she stays so tiny. She just shrugs, says "I have no idea" and eats more. haha.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 2, 2012)

how do you deal?
Eat a ho-ho and make em jealous? Personally I used to like to bring in donuts and pizza for everyone. Oddly enough those treats seem to disappear even though those folks claim to be on a diet*wicked evil little grin*


----------



## imfree (Jan 2, 2012)

SuperMishe said:


> I don't know about you guys but I am NOT looking forward to going to work on Tuesday and listening to everyone talk about their dieting resolutions. Every conversation will be about points, carbs, fat grams, tips and tricks. Sigh. Usually I either ignore it or tell someone I don't want to hear it, but the first two weeks of January it's like me against the world!
> 
> How will you deal?



My best plan is to use an IPOD so you don't have to hear that junk, ignore it when IPOD can't be used, and if you can't get away from such conversation, do like they do, talk the talk, but don't walk the walk!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> how do you deal?
> Eat a ho-ho and make em jealous? Personally I used to like to bring in donuts and pizza for everyone. Oddly enough those treats seem to disappear even though those folks claim to be on a diet*wicked evil little grin*



Last year's new years I deliberately brought in a box of chocolates for the office I worked in and it was entertaining to see all the "New Years Dieting" plans get flushed down the toilet... so much so that there wasn't a single chocolate left for me by the time I got around to having lunch.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 3, 2012)

Me thinks we are wicked evil people who think alike. *BIG GRIN 



Blackhawk2293 said:


> Last year's new years I deliberately brought in a box of chocolates for the office I worked in and it was entertaining to see all the "New Years Dieting" plans get flushed down the toilet... so much so that there wasn't a single chocolate left for me by the time I got around to having lunch.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jan 3, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> how do you deal?
> Eat a ho-ho and make em jealous? Personally I used to like to bring in donuts and pizza for everyone. Oddly enough those treats seem to disappear even though those folks claim to be on a diet*wicked evil little grin*



Hmmm, I used to do something similar, but the truth was, everyone did. . it was a way of getting all the excess "holiday" goodies out of the house. . it didn't accomplish much, save providing a greater variety of goodies for everyone to try. . 

I am a member of a local city Recreation Center, if you are a resident you get a bit of a discount. But every January like clockwork, the ranks swell (no pun intended). We seem to have double the people for about 6 weeks. Usually by the end of February, it's back to normal. . I just smile, and help show the newbies how to safely use the equipment. For me it's about combating arthritis, "motion is lotion". . Not sure if it's all "resolutions" or not but it's an interesting phenomenon. Lets you know just how much people will keep at something. .


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 3, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Last year's new years I deliberately brought in a box of chocolates for the office I worked in and it was entertaining to see all the "New Years Dieting" plans get flushed down the toilet... so much so that there wasn't a single chocolate left for me by the time I got around to having lunch.


LOL! Chocolate is the Devil.


----------



## Tau (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> To answer your question: (1) they like to party, and (2) Tau's there :smitten:



It's a glorious place to visit and thank you Dr Feelgood


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 3, 2012)

ha ha ha ha! We sure are!

Next new years if my new office is like that one I mentioned earlier, I want to have a barbecue... And since my cooking skills are exceptional when it comes to this kind of setting... it's going to be the most greasy and tempting food this side of the equator.



Lovelyone said:


> Me thinks we are wicked evil people who think alike. *BIG GRIN


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 3, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> how do you deal?
> Eat a ho-ho and make em jealous? Personally I used to like to bring in donuts and pizza for everyone. Oddly enough those treats seem to disappear even though those folks claim to be on a diet*wicked evil little grin*



I always had a huge lolly jar on my desk so in those moments of chaos I would walk around and let everyone have something from the jar, it was rarely refused and even got to the point other people started to make sure the jar was always full as well


not just after new years but all year round sounds silly but it is amazing what a little sugar hit can do to lift flagging spirits


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Jan 8, 2012)

I hate it when girls in my office say they need to go on a diet and lose weight when they're slim already!

Women also say that they need to lose weight before weddings as well - there's one of those in my office too...

Matt.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 9, 2012)

Big_Belly_Lover said:


> I hate it when girls in my office say they need to go on a diet and lose weight when they're slim already!
> 
> Women also say that they need to lose weight before weddings as well - there's one of those in my office too...
> 
> Matt.



My recommendation... have a "Pizza day", where you buy the entire office a stack of Pizzas just because you can and then laugh as they whine about losing weight while stuffing down those Pizza slices. I did that 5 years ago when I was in another office and I was lucky that I chose my birthday to do it on because then I could invent a whole bullshit excuse like "It's my culture to buy other people food on my birthday". Worked like a charm!


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 9, 2012)

When someone tells me they're dieting...just smile and say sweetly, "Oh, I'm soooo sorry to hear that." 

This confuses them greatly. If they press you for an explanation... "I'm so much happier now that I quit worrying about what size my hips are." or whatever....answers may vary. 

They generally back off at this point...either completely befuddled by you, or vaguely jealous, or both.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Jan 9, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> My recommendation... have a "Pizza day", where you buy the entire office a stack of Pizzas just because you can and then laugh as they whine about losing weight while stuffing down those Pizza slices. I did that 5 years ago when I was in another office and I was lucky that I chose my birthday to do it on because then I could invent a whole bullshit excuse like "It's my culture to buy other people food on my birthday". Worked like a charm!



That's a pretty good idea but we normally bring in cakes and that when its our birthdays and mines not until July so thats pretty far off this new year lol!

Matt.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big_Belly_Lover said:


> That's a pretty good idea but we normally bring in cakes and that when its our birthdays and mines not until July so thats pretty far off this new year lol!
> 
> Matt.



That office I had the Pizza day in was traditionally a cake bringing one like yours. I chose to be different and you can too! Besides, depending on which part of the world you are, you have the perfect excuse. If you're in the Northern Hemisphere, you can play on people's wanting to lose weight for the summer! LOL!!


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 10, 2012)

If it were me I change the subject to 80's pop music and then...


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 10, 2012)

I worked with somebody who would pull that crap. When she was in overeating mode, she was a food pusher. When she was in dieting mode, she was the food police. And she never stayed on either side for very long, so that got really annoying really fast. 

Tracy


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tracyarts said:


> I worked with somebody who would pull that crap. When she was in overeating mode, she was a food pusher. When she was in dieting mode, she was the food police. And she never stayed on either side for very long, so that got really annoying really fast.
> 
> Tracy



Food police? Sounds like someone that needs to be the victim of "Assault with a deadly bucket of chicken". LMAO!!


----------



## Elfcat (Jan 19, 2012)

SuperMishe said:


> I don't know about you guys but I am NOT looking forward to going to work on Tuesday and listening to everyone talk about their dieting resolutions. Every conversation will be about points, carbs, fat grams, tips and tricks. Sigh. Usually I either ignore it or tell someone I don't want to hear it, but the first two weeks of January it's like me against the world!
> 
> How will you deal?



Television, facebook, everywhere.

I do have two items which are a little more sane however.

First, KPFA hosted an author of a book published by University of California Press called "Weighing In". Though she's not as far into the fat-acceptance camp as some of us, her answers to several questions was very even-handed given the general media atmosphere.

KPFA's Against the Grain: Weighing In

Second, for those who don't already know about Golda Poretsky's New Year's Revolution series of web telesummits, please do check out this:

http://www.bodyloverevolution.com

And sign up to get a calendar of telesummits, call in and join us!


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tracyarts said:


> I worked with somebody who would pull that crap. When she was in overeating mode, she was a food pusher. When she was in dieting mode, she was the food police. And she never stayed on either side for very long, so that got really annoying really fast.
> 
> Tracy



I suspect she has serious food and self-esteem issues. I can see where it would get irritating, though.


----------

